# Puppies are resilient, right?



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Earlier tonight we were playing in the yard. Somehow, Tyson managed to trip or fall or something and slid down the hill face first. Then, a few minutes later he crashed into my legs at full speed. He seems fine. Puppies are like babies, right? Tougher than you think.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

They're made of rubber, yea. 

I once fell down 4 steps while carrying Squash and practically fell right on top of him. He turned out fine(ish).


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

We were playing with Alannah on our bed when she was around 9 weeks, and in a split second she slipped off one side of it. A weekend late night trip to the ER vet and $250 later for X-rays, she was perfectly fine.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

if you're asking this question because you're concerned about your pup go to the Vet. 



cookieface said:


> Earlier tonight we were playing in the yard. Somehow, Tyson managed to trip or fall or something and slid down the hill face first. Then, a few minutes later he crashed into my legs at full speed. He seems fine. Puppies are like babies, right? Tougher than you think.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Haha yeah... Charlie is always crashing into things and comes out unphased. A couple months ago he was rolling around on our bed and I saw that he was heading for the edge and caught him in my arms before he hit the floor. It was funny to see his face change from bliss to "uh oh!" I'm sure little Tyson is fine, but how are your legs


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Manna literally put holes in our walls and took support beams out from under our deck by running into them.

She's not that clumsy now and the house has been more or less repaired. 

Manna is all in one piece

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Puppies are sometimes more resilient than you expect . . . sometimes less. Crashes and falls can cause long term damage to skeleton, leading to hip or elbow dysplasia. So even if they seem to be made of rubber, try to limit the bouncing and crashing.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance. He continued to run around last night, and he and Katie are already at it again this morning.


----------

